# Adria Twin'ing



## UFO (Feb 23, 2010)

Just realised that although been using the site for a while I have not introduced myself.  We bought our almost new Adria Twin in Nov 09.  Have had a couple of long weekends in Kent and Norfolk so far.  New to MHing in the UK.  Did 3 weeks in western Canada in a big MH in 2001, 3 weeks in SE Australia in a small CV in 2007 and in 2008 3 weeks in Namibia in a 4WD with a tent on the roof.  Big difference here is the weather but aiming to go to Isle of Purbeck this weekend - although wife is saying too cold / wet! dgg


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi  dgg18mlr and a big welcome to the site - I see you have been looking for some time, hope you found it well worth it. Loads of info on wild camping spots. TO COLD ? WET ?  humbug, its all part of the enjoyment of M/Hing.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html 

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------

